# Maggie's Cherry Eye



## LouAnn (Dec 28, 2011)

I learned about cherry eye on this forum, so when it showed up on Maggie's eye, I knew immediately what it was. The next day it had disappeared, but I took her to the Vet anyway. She couldn't see it either, but prescribed an ointment for 3 days because her eye was a little red. A week later the cherry eye popped up again.....it's pretty small, but Vet said it's best to take care of it ASAP. So, Maggie is scheduled for surgery tomorrow. Many thanks to the posters on this forum, so I know what to expect.  Here's a picture.....I hope......


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwww Maggie! You will be ok. ((((((Hugs for Mom)))))))


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Awww. Cassie had cherry eye repaired and was not phased by it at all. I did get her a soft cone to wear (cozy cone) instead of the lamp shade. It made her much more comfortable! Best wishes for her tomorrow.


----------



## PotatoHeads (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww what a sweetheart. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope her surgery is unevenful. So happy your taking care of it right away. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Aww, Good luck Maggie!! I agree about the soft cone, Sonic hated the lampshade. 

I remember when Sonic had Cherry Eye that it was a chore to get him to sit still facing the camera for a picture, now (about a month after surgery) he sits and poses perfectly, like he's saying 'I know I look good again, so go ahead and take that picture'


----------



## LouAnn (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of your kind comments and encouragement! Dropped Maggie off at the Vet clinic this morning.....it's only about 6 blocks from here, so never have had a problem with her getting carsick. She bounced all the way to the door, and once inside encountered a humongous great dane. She then bounced into the waiting area and pooped big time......she had just done her business before we left home. A little car sick or maybe the great dane scared the you know what out of her? Either way, it didn't phase her because she found a little boston terrier to pal around with.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck Maggie! Hope you have a short recovery and are back RLHing soon.


----------



## LouAnn (Dec 28, 2011)

Maggie is home and is acting very squirrely and uncomfortable with the plastic "lampshade" around her head. I asked the Vet tech about getting a soft cone.....they don't have them at the clinic, but she said they wouldn't work as well to protect her eye. She has to wear it for a week and I sure would like to make it as comfortable as possible for her. Is there a specific brand name you used, Karen, and where did you buy it?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I used the Cozy Cone. I liked it because even though it was soft, it is still structured (if that makes sense). Here is the link to it.
http://www.allfourpaws.com/the_comfy_cone.php

I bought it at a small, local pet supply store. They have a store locator on their website. Cassie was so much happier with this. I have loaned it out to tons of friends when their dogs have been spayed, neutered, or had surgery.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of the comfy cone on Cassie after her surgery.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I only made Sonic wear his cone when I knew I couldn't pay attention to him after his surgery, (i.e. when we were sleeping, leaving him alone, or I was busy with something else). He really hated the cone and after the first day was pretty used to everything and not digging at the eyes. When he wasn't wearing it and I caught him I would give a sharp 'ahhah' noise and/or rub his snot for him, his eyes were getting gunky and I think that was part of why he was rubbing/digging. I'm glad that Maggies surgery went okay.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to hear she is home and on the mend.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

How is your sweet girl doing today?


----------



## LouAnn (Dec 28, 2011)

So nice of you to check on Maggie today, Zury. Her eye looks good and she's adapted to the clear plastic cone much better than I expected. RLH is a bit of a problem because it catches on furniture and walls as she runs, but she just keeps on going. The cone did bring something to our attention because she kept scratching on one side of it last night......yup, an ear infection. I have some questions about that, so will start another post.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Louann,
So glad to hear she is doing well. Sorry to hear about the ear infection. Poor thing.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Some dogs adapt to the cones, Maggie sounds like she is not going to let it get in her way. If you call your Vet about the ear infection they may just have you pick up something from there office.


----------

